# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Canard PC Hardware n°22 est sorti !

## Doc TB

Les meilleurs dealers de journaux devraient recevoir dès demain le Canard PC Hardware nouveau et les plus junkies d'entre vous pourront donc s'y précipiter pour acheter leur dose de hard'. Au menu : arnaque, crime et produits pourris. Nous nous sommes d'abord intéressés aux compatibles, ces consommables ou accessoires "génériques" qui prétendent remplacer ceux d'origine pour une fraction de leur prix. Nous avons d'abord analysé le modèle économique des fabricants et enquêté sur les prix réels avant de décortiquer plusieurs familles de produits. Les chargeurs USB, d'abord, dont certaines copies se sont révélées particulièrement dangereuses à de nombreux points de vue. Les tests ont montré des résultats parfois effrayants : le risque est bien réel et potentiellement mortel. Nous nous sommes ensuite intéressés aux batteries des appareils photo, caméscopes et autres appareils mobiles. À l'heure ou Canon, Nikon ou Samsung vendent leurs batteries "officielles" à des prix exorbitants que rien ne justifie vraiment, de nombreux escrocs inondent le marché de contrefaçons quasiment indétectables dont la qualité est souvent désastreuse. Et nul besoin d'aller fouiller sur les sites chinois pour se les procurer : la majorité des batteries "d'origine" achetées sur Amazon France se sont révélées être des contrefaçons ! Que valent-elles ? Et que valent les clones génériques noname ? Se distinguent-ils réellement des authentiques ? Réponse ici ! Évidemment, nous parlerons également des cartouches d'encre "compatibles". Entre les 75€ demandés pour un jeu de cartouches Canon, les 45€ pour les versions compatibles de marque et les… 10€ du premier prix, les différences seront-elles à la hauteur des écarts tarifaires ?
 Au programme de ce n°22, nous vous avons aussi concocté un dossier "Jouez fauché" pour savoir s'il était possible de jouer (et à quoi) avec un budget très limité de 400 voire 300€ pour une machine complète. Nous avons passé au crible les GPU à moins de 100€ mais surtout, nous nous sommes livrés à une longue expérience pratique sur les niveaux de détails graphiques. Avec de vraies gens et de vrais yeux. Les joueurs sont-ils capables de distinguer l'AA 4x de l'AA 8x en situation réelle ? Le mode Ultra souvent présenté comme le Saint Graal apporte-t-il vraiment quelque chose en pratique ? Nous avons mesuré l'écart entre la qualité perçue sur notre panel de joueurs et la pénalité en matière de frame rate afin de savoir jusqu'où il était possible de descendre décemment. De quoi obtenir des résultats intéressants… et parfois étonnants. 
 Vous trouverez également dans ce numéro bien d'autres tests, en particulier un comparatif d'alimentations à moins de 30€. Les choses ont-elles changé depuis notre dernier banc d'essai ? Trouve-t-on encore du plomb dans certaines d'entre elles ? Les explosions restent-elles toujours aussi courantes ? Les mensonges sur les étiquettes ont-ils disparu ? Une petite plongée dans le musée des horreurs s'imposait pour en avoir le cœur net… et nous n'avons pas été déçus ! Pour faire un petit break avant de replonger dans les choses sérieuses, nous vous parlerons de l'Oculus Rift DK2, du Raspberry Pi B+, la dernière déclinaison du micro-PC à la mode enfin adaptée aux projets électroniques, ainsi que des Lego Mindstorms, un probable best-seller de Noël. Nous avons également voulu tester deux SmartWatchs afin de nous faire une idée de l'intérêt réel de ces produits ; la première est un modèle de grande marque sous Android Wear, l'autre une copie chinoise à 60€. Nous avons également passé au crible les derniers Core i7 Haswell-E, la plateforme LGA2011-3 / DDR4, les GeForce GTX 970 et 980 et bien d'autres choses encore. Pour tout savoir, rendez-vous chez votre marchand de journaux…
 PS : Pour ce numéro, nous avons eu l'idée saugrenue de filmer quelques tests. Les résultats – forcément explosifs – seront publiés dès ce soir en vidéo. Les liens seront communiqués sur le compte twitter officiel de la rédaction (@CPCHardware). N'hésitez pas à nous y rejoindre !

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## zortom

Bonjour et merci pour la news.

Est-ce qu'on peut espérer une mise à jour des configs de canard chez materiel.net d'ici Dimanche?
Il y a des réductions sympas sur les config de gamers jusque dimanche et je me tâte entre prendre la XXI en promo ou attendre la XXII qui risque d’apparaître juste après (avec de la GeForce 9XX sur la duck nukem je suppose...?)

Merci encore pour votre travail en tout cas!!!

----------


## Mimi Hendrix

youppi !!! Des explosions !!!

----------


## Old_Bear

Enfin !

----------


## Dandu

Le 22 est dispo chez Materiel.net

----------


## zortom

Effectivement je viens de voir que la Canhard XXII était déjà en ligne mais pas encore de Ducky XXII ni de Duck Nukem XXII à l'horizon encore.

Par contre, et il me semble bien que ce n'était pas le cas avant, c'est assez cool de pouvoir trouver d'office le bundle avec Windows. Pas que ça soit compliqué à trouver mais un non-initié pourrait être surpris  :;):

----------


## Gormador

Y a-t-il un délai pour les livraisons aux abonnés de France métropolitaine ?

----------


## bambibreizh

Reçu hier, côté délai j'ai été bien loti ce coup-ci  :;):

----------


## Gormador

Ah impec alors. Ca sera peut-être pas la même pour moi, mais au moins ça donne une idée ;-) Merci !
J'ai hâte de lire le numéro !

----------


## julek

Bonjour,

Il n'y aurait pas par hasard une erreur page 35, avec inversion des faces arrières entre Haswell-E et Ivy Bridge-E, à droite ? (le socket de droite me semble être celui d'Haswell-E)

----------


## Old_Bear

La diligence a du être attaquée en route ... pas de n° 22 au village  ::(:

----------


## Memory

C est moi, où il y a des coquilles dans ce numéro ?!  ::o: 

La Config Duck Nukem XXII, indique la Cg 980 *TI*  , vous avez pas oublié d'enlever le TI de la version précédente, la 780 TI ?

Ensuite, p.33, _L'avis de la Redac'_ , je cite " _Notre Asus de ref. (en parlant de la 970) offre par exemple des perfs  supp. à celles d'une GTX 780 TI._" Encore ce fichu *TI* !

Il y en a peut être d'autres, j'ai lu très rapidement, comme je viens de le recevoir !  ::love:: 

Rien de bien méchant ! Vous restez au Top dans mon Cœur !

Ps : A + 10 erreurs, le tour de Jet est toujours d'actualité ? Ou c'était 6 mois d’abonnement free ?

Ps2 : Idem dans le Canard PC #304 pour les config' de Canard.

----------


## golwin

Il n'y a plus d'initiation à l’électronique ? C'est vrai que d'un autre coté, ceux qui sont intéressés par cette matière peuvent poursuivre leur voie sur le net.
En tout cas, merci de m'avoir fait découvrir l'arduino.

----------


## LePok

Trouvé hier au rayon librairie d'un hypermarché Cora du 60 !
Bien vu le comparatif entre consommables de marque et no name. Notamment les cartouches d'encre !... Depuis que j'ai testé une fois un erszat au lieu d'une "genuine" de chez Epson, erszat qui n'a jamais voulu cracher la moindre gouttelette d'encre, je suis désespérément resté fidèle aux marques... au grand damne de mon portefeuille...

----------


## morbak

Super numéro, j'aime beaucoup les interviews qui illustrent vos investigations. C'est décidé j'arrête d'acheter des cartouches de marques!
Sinon c'est dommage que l'initiation à l'électronique soit finie!

----------


## Doc TB

> Sinon c'est dommage que l'initiation à l'électronique soit finie!


Pas forcément, mais j'hésite à en faire un hors série en fait... Faudrait voir s'il y a des gens intéressés.

---------- Post added at 12h27 ---------- Previous post was at 12h24 ----------




> Super numéro, j'aime beaucoup les interviews qui illustrent vos investigations.


Oui, c'est un truc sympa. Avant on faisait les interview, mais on s'en servait juste pour écrire le papier. Après tout, les mettre directement en forme, ce n'est pas si mal. Reste que trouver des gens qui acceptent de parler SANS que ce soit un chargé de com' officiel de la boite, c'est compliqué.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Pas forcément, mais j'hésite à en faire un hors série en fait... Faudrait voir s'il y a des gens intéressés.


On déclare où son intérêt pour ce hors série ?

----------


## jaireimy

Je sais pas pourquoi mais en lisant ce sommaire j'avais la voix d'envoyé spécial dans la tête, effet garanti :D

Un sommaire bien copieux en tout cas, gg

----------


## Crillus

Mince je vais me faire taper dessus...

Bon allez tant pis je l'avoue j'ai beaucoup moins accroché à ce canard qu'aux précédents, mais c'est juste mon avis perso et CPC Hardware reste quand même toujours au top pour moi.  :;): 

En fait j'avais l'impression de lire la revue des consommateurs "les moins chers, les meilleures qualités, le meilleur rapport qualité/prix" etc... alors que je m'étais habitué à avoir des articles sur des explications de techno ou société et technologie indépendamment de vos conseils sur des produits. Du coup là même si je reconnais que c'est très bien fait, j'ai pas accroché.

Et y'a pas à dire, vous les aimez vraiment chez LDLC, que de compliments dans ce numéro !  ::P:

----------


## El_Morbach

Doc TB va encore s'attirer les foudres (pun intended) de Bob Morris avec ce numéro.

----------


## Bordeliec

> Pas forcément, mais j'hésite à en faire un hors série en fait... Faudrait voir s'il y a des gens intéressés.





> On déclare où son intérêt pour ce hors série ?


Dans le futur sous-forum dédié à l'électronique !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MathieuC

Petite coquille page 32 : La légende de la photo des 2 cartes graphiques dit : "La GTX780 de référence en haut et l'Asus GTX770 Direct CU II en bas" alors qu'il s'agit bien sur des GTX9xx : "La GTX*9*80 de référence en haut et l'Asus GTX*9*70 Direct CU II en bas".

Rien de grave mais donner quand même quelques coups de fouet à l'auteur de l'article et à celui charger de la relecture.  ::):

----------


## Z-4195

J'aime toujours autant les dossiers qui offrent une véritable approche en profondeur des sujets abordés, plutôt qu'un simple survol. Par exemple ce test des chargeurs USB, n'hésitant pas à présenter les mêmes graphiques que pour les alimentations de PC pour étayer le propos.

Par ailleurs, j'aime également la propension d'un certain rédacteur (Doc TB ?) à citer des expressions provenant en droite ligne d'Achille Talon ("patraque déprimante", "je désapprouve mais je m'exécute"), quand c'est dans le contexte comme ici, c'est plutôt goûteux et de bon aloi !  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et y'a pas à dire, vous les aimez vraiment chez LDLC, que de compliments dans ce numéro !


Peut-on commencer à parler de LDLCGate ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, des coquilles sur l'illustration des modules Mindstorm. Je n'ai pas le mag avec moi mais de mémoire, un servo est marqué comme détecteur IR et le détecteur IR comme servo. Et il y en a une autre dont je ne me souviens plus.

----------


## soulflydeath

Pas de version ipad ?

----------


## deam

Le reportage sur les chargeurs  ::wub:: 

Continuez comme sa !

----------


## Old_Bear

... les corbeaux viennent enfin de lâcher le paquet au village, je me précipite dans la lecture ...

Et déjà, je râle ! Pourquoi avoir exclu la GTX 750 des cartes à moins de 100€?
Pour faire un essai de config mini pour jouer à Arma3, j'ai acheté une GTX 750 de Gainward à moins de 100€.
Contrairement à ma majorité des cartes Nvidia dans cette zone de prix/performance, celle-là est vraiment pas mal, elle permet de jouer en "Très Elevé" avec un i3-4130 ce qui est très largement suffisant!
Elle a surtout un immense intérêt, elle peut permettre un upgrade sur un PC de grande surface sans avoir à changer l'alim.
A cause de la conso très modérée, il n'y a pas besoin de connecteur PCI.

J’attends un repentir le fouet à la main

----------


## Nirm

> Et déjà, je râle ! Pourquoi avoir exclu la GTX 750 des cartes à moins de 100€?


 Peut être parce que sur 11 modèles de GTX 750 sur LDLC, 8 sont au dessus des 100€.
Sur les 9 vendues sur materiel.net, 9 sont au dessus de 100€

Pour le "très-élevé", je demande à voir sur quels jeux/écran.
Sur du FHD (1920x1080) elle représente quand même la toute petite entrée de gamme.
Pour le reste, en effet, alimentée via le port PCI-E et donc conso très réduite.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Nirm ... pour la GTX 750, il y a tout un tas de modèles  GTX 750 Ti mais très peu de modèles GTX 750, tu peux toujours l'acheter à 99,95€ sur LDLC  ::rolleyes:: 

Comme indiqué, j'ai acheté cette carte tout exprès pour essayer de faire une config mini performante pour Arma3. Je confirme que je peut jouer à Arma3 en "Très Elevé", aussi bien en Solo qu'en MP avec une visibilité à 2000/2500m et régulièrement au dessus de 30 FPS en 1680x1050 sur mon Iiyama Prolite B2206WS.

La config complète est : Intel i3-4130  / Asus H81I-Plus / Kingston HyperX 2x4Go/Samsung Serie 840 EVO - 250 Go/Western Digital WD Red 2,5" - 1 To/Silverstone Strider ST45SF-G/Gainward GeForce GTX 750 - 1 Go/Windows 8.1 64 bits/Lian Li PC-TU100B

Cette config permet de jouer à Arma3 dans les mêmes conditions qu'une config "i5-2500/HD 6870", je le sais, j'ai essayé ...  :^_^:

----------


## Yuccaman

> Pas forcément, mais j'hésite à en faire un hors série en fait... Faudrait voir s'il y a des gens intéressés.


Oui. Comme la section électronique du forum qu'on attend de pied ferme.

----------


## fwouedd

Les gars, votre test du X55 est vachement mauvais.
Ok, vous abordez UN des problèmes sans trop reporter les ghost inputs et autres soucis avec windows 8.1 de détection de drivers qu'on rencontre fréquemment et qui nécessitent effectivement de prendre ce périphérique uniquement si on a pas peur de bricoler et de le renvoyer régulièrement.

En plus, vous tentez une solution de lubrification aqueuse qui réduit la friction au lieu de l'augmenter, là ou il faudrait utiliser plutôt un lubrifiant sec type serrurerie. la solution ultime, qui aujourd'hui m'a ENFIN permis d'avoir un X-55 parfaitement fonctionnel même avec un ressort rouge, c'est la graisse graphite et quelques heures de fonctionnement, ça lisse même la course des axes X et Y du stick quand c'est appliqué sur le "bol" de retour au centre.

Mais surtout, surtout, y'a aucune donnée sur rien. quid de la précision en 16 bits hall, quid de la trop courte course des manettes des gaz, quid des drivers et de la non reconnaissance dans ceux-ci du manche dans certains OS, quid du probleme du système de retour au centre qui fait butée et qui ne permet pas, sans lubrification supplémentaire d'avoir une course linéaire sur toute la longueur de l'axe? Vous précisez même pas que les interrupteurs sont des 3 positions non bloqués, ce qui équivaut à deux boutons différents. Quid de la programmation drivers?

Si c'est pour lire que c'est en plastique noir et qu'il y a un probleme merdique de retour au centre, vous pouviez aussi faire un telex avec un screenshot, y'avait pas besoin de broder autour pour remplir une page complète.

----------


## Nirm

> ... pour la GTX 750, il y a tout un tas de modèles  GTX 750 Ti mais très peu de modèles GTX 750, tu peux toujours l'acheter à 99,95€ sur LDLC :


Sur 20 GTX 750 (dont certaines présentes chez les 2 VPC), on en a seulement 3 sous les 100€.
Je rajoute les 6 de TopAchat où une seule est sous les 100€, on a donc 26 choix dont 4 dans les prix.
Toutes celles avec 2Go de VRAM sont à plus de 100€




> Je confirme que je peut jouer à Arma3 en "Très Elevé", aussi bien en Solo qu'en MP avec une visibilité à 2000/2500m et régulièrement au dessus de 30 FPS en 1680x1050 sur mon Iiyama Prolite B2206WS.


Un seul jeu, une définition devenue rare et disposant de 15% de pixels de moins que le FHD.
Difficile de généraliser.

Je ne dis pas qu'elle n'est pas intéressante dans ton cas, je dis que ce n'est pas forcément choquant de ne pas la citer.
Si tu souhaites en discuter un peu plus le topic des CG me semble un endroit plus approprié.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Waouh z'êtes pas tendre avec l'Oculus Rift, en fait. Elle est passé où l'excitation des débuts ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

C'est même carrément hardcore  :^_^:

----------


## Old_Bear

@  Nirm : pour ton info, le 1920 x 1080 n'est pas majoritaire, il est joué par 33.31% des joueurs. Il y a 25.97% des joueurs qui jouent en 1366 x 768 et en fait 45% des joueurs jouent  "encore"  avec une résolution comprise entre 1366 x 768 et 1680 x 1050 [source : Steam]. 

En terme de journalisme et c'est pour ça que je me permet d'insister ici, le fait de ne pas citer la GTX 750 me parait une erreur pour 2 raisons. 

La première, c'est simplement l'info, cette carte qui est aussi efficace qu'une HD 7790/ R7 260X coute moins de 100€ et permet de faire un upgrade de carte graphique sans avoir besoin de changer l'alim sur un PC acheté en grande surface et doté d'un truc que les OEM osent appeler carte graphique.

La seconde, c'est que jusque à présent dans cette de zone de prix/performances,les "petits" GPU ATI/AMD faisaient la loi. Les derniers PC que j'ai construits comportaient un HD 7750 et une HD 7770, deux bonnes cartes tout à fait efficaces.
Dans la même zone de performances, Nvidia ne fournissait jusqu'à présent que d’infâmes daubes ou des cartes hors de prix.
La GTX 750 est pour moi le signe d'une tendance qui semble se dessiner dans l'entrée de gamme. Elle est de même nature que celle qui apparaît dans le haut de gamme, les gains en performances pures et en rendement énergétique permettent à Nvidia de proposer en entrée de gamme des cartes graphiques efficaces bien moins chères que par le passé donc en concurrence bien plus frontale avec AMD.

----------


## Frypolar

> ... les corbeaux viennent enfin de lâcher le paquet au village, je me précipite dans la lecture ...
> 
> Et déjà, je râle ! Pourquoi avoir exclu la GTX 750 des cartes à moins de 100€?
> Pour faire un essai de config mini pour jouer à Arma3, j'ai acheté une GTX 750 de Gainward à moins de 100€.
> Contrairement à ma majorité des cartes Nvidia dans cette zone de prix/performance, celle-là est vraiment pas mal, elle permet de jouer en "Très Elevé" avec un i3-4130 ce qui est très largement suffisant!
> Elle a surtout un immense intérêt, elle peut permettre un upgrade sur un PC de grande surface sans avoir à changer l'alim.
> A cause de la conso très modérée, il n'y a pas besoin de connecteur PCI.
> 
> J’attends un repentir le fouet à la main


Quand tu fais un comparatif d’une catégorie de produits tu es obligé de poser une limite. Si ta limite est le prix de 100 € tant pis pour les modèles à 103, 106 ou même 110 €. Si tu les intègre dans ton classement parce que ce n’est que quelques euros de plus, alors pourquoi s’arrêter à 110 ? 115 c’est à peine plus aussi. Et ça s’arrête jamais. Donc tu poses ta limite et tu la respectes. La GTX 750 est hors limite comme l’a dit Nirm. Ok il y a quelques modèles juste en dessous de 100€ mais la vaste majorité sont au-delà. De plus les modèles à pas chers sont pas franchement ceux que je recommanderais.

Pour ce qui est de ton test, déjà c’est un seul jeu donc c’est pas vraiment significatif et surtout il s’agit d’ArmA 3 qu n’est absolument pas représentatif des autres jeux qu’on peut trouver sur PC. Ton essai ne montre rien, je suis désolé  ::unsure::

----------


## Catel

> Par ailleurs, j'aime également la propension d'un certain rédacteur (Doc TB ?) à citer des expressions provenant en droite ligne d'Achille Talon ("patraque déprimante", "je désapprouve mais je m'exécute"), quand c'est dans le contexte comme ici, c'est plutôt goûteux et de bon aloi !


J'en ai trouvé au moins deux autres venant de l'Archipel de Sanzunron  ::lol:: 
C'est un concours ? On peut gagner un abonnement ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Frypolar : je crois que tu as mal compris ... cette carte tu peux l'acheter à moins de 100€ sur LDLC, ici http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00162196.html , le prix actuel est 96€95, donc complètement dans la cible de l'article.
L'argument sur "à pas cher" est tout simplement ridicule et personnellement je recommande cette carte à tout joueur ayant une config équipée d'une soi-disant carte graphique genre GT 610 par exemple.

Je suis un fan de Canard PC Hardware qui me semble être la seule publication dans ce domaine qui mérite d'être acheté et que je le lis depuis sa première publication. 
C'est pour cette raison, parce qu'en l’occurrence, je pense que quelque chose a été zappé et c'est ce que je regrette que je réagis. J'ai juste envie que ce ... canard soit le meilleur possible.
Nous n'avons pas tous les mêmes valeurs.

D'ailleurs, ce pourrait être un autre sujet d'article "est'il possible d'upgrader une config "de super-marché" et si oui, comment?"

----------


## Frypolar

> @ Frypolar : je crois que tu as mal compris ... cette carte tu peux l'acheter à moins de 100€ sur LDLC, ici http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00162196.html , le prix actuel est 96€95, donc complètement dans la cible de l'article.
> L'argument sur "à pas cher" est tout simplement ridicule et personnellement je recommande cette carte à tout joueur ayant une config équipée d'une soi-disant carte graphique genre GT 610 par exemple.





> Quand tu fais un comparatif d’une catégorie de produits tu es obligé de poser une limite. Si ta limite est le prix de 100 € tant pis pour les modèles à 103, 106 ou même 110 €. Si tu les intègre dans ton classement parce que ce n’est que quelques euros de plus, alors pourquoi s’arrêter à 110 ? 115 c’est à peine plus aussi. Et ça s’arrête jamais. Donc tu poses ta limite et tu la respectes. La GTX 750 est hors limite comme l’a dit Nirm. *Ok il y a quelques modèles juste en dessous de 100€ mais la vaste majorité sont au-delà*. De plus les modèles à pas chers sont pas franchement ceux que je recommanderais.


Si tu lis pas mes messages ça va être compliqué  :tired:  Ça ne sert à rien de dire que l’argument du prix est ridicule, dans le cadre d’une machine à pas cher c’est essentiel comme critère. La limite a été fixée arbitrairement à 100 balles donc la 750 est exclue, s’tout. Que tu la conseilles ou que d’autres le fassent ici même sur le forum fort bien mais pour ce dossier précis c’est hors-sujet car hors budget.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Frypolar : visiblement, tu ne cherches pas à comprendre l’intérêt qu'il peut y avoir à informer les lecteurs, c'est bien ce que j'ai dit ... "Nous n'avons pas tous les mêmes valeurs".

Comme malgré tout je suis magnanime, je te suggère de ré-examiner ton jugement ... "Pour ce qui est de ton test, déjà c’est un seul jeu donc c’est pas vraiment significatif et surtout il s’agit d’ArmA 3 qu n’est absolument pas représentatif des autres jeux qu’on peut trouver sur PC ... "  et je te suggère la lecture d'une new instructive au sujet de la GTX 750 sur Hardware.fr -> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/916-...es-debuts.html

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Sauf que si tu lis la conclusion, ils tablent sur un prix de 115€. Que tu puisses trouver quelques exemplaires très très légèrement en dessous de 100€ ne change pas le fait que ce soit hors sujet pour des benchmarks de GPU entre 55 et 80...

La R7 260X n'est là que pour servir de référence pour les 100%.

----------


## FixB

Je viens de lire le test sur les smartwatch... C'est vraiment dommage : vous ne parlez de la Pebble que pour ironiser gentiment sur ceux qui l'ont financé, alors qu'elle répond à deux des trois principaux reproches qui sont fait à ces montres : son autonomie est d'une semaine et son écran est lisible en plein jour sans souci (bon, après c'est sûr, le design est relativement moche).

----------


## Anonyme32145

> "Nous n'avons pas tous les mêmes valeurs".






Très intéressant le dossier sur les consommables, et notamment sur les batteries. C'est vrai qu'on peut être vite tenté de prendre une batterie qui semble pareil pour 2x moins cher, sans se rendre compte des conséquences...

----------


## jerzyk

En effet et c'est lassant ! 

Quel est le délai entre la version papier et ipad ?

----------


## jackft

Je passe mon tour et n'irai pas acheter ce numéro (c'est assez rare pour que je le signale). 
L'enquête de la couv' sur les arnaques ne m'a pas attiré du tout (et j'ai l'impression que vous aviez déjà traité un sujet ressemblant), le enième comparatifs des alims ne passionnera que les passionnés d'alims (il y en a ?), les pages sur l'électronique deviennent vraiment trop pointues pour le grand public comme moi, et le guide d'achat pour joueurs fauchés plaira sans aucun doute à ceux qui veulent acheter / upgrader leur machine, mais pour les autres, bof...

J'espère un meilleur n°23 :D

----------


## Rocca

> L'enquête de la couv' sur les arnaques ne m'a pas attiré du tout (et j'ai l'impression que vous aviez déjà traité un sujet ressemblant)


Mauvais impression  ,




> le enième comparatifs des alims ne passionnera que les passionnés d'alims (il y en a ?)


 Oui, il y en a et au cas où tu ne le saurais pas encore c'est leur dada. Ce genre de tests étant ultra rares on ne peut que les apprécier




> , les pages sur l'électronique deviennent vraiment trop pointues pour le grand public comme moi


Certes mais un moment, il faut faire des sujets un peu plus poussés même s'il faut perdre quelques lecteurs. Ils ciblent quand même un public plutôt "geek en harware". Si les sujets sont trop banals et pas assez approfondis, et on le voit dans certains commentaires, ils risquent de perdre ces lecteurs là. Quelqu'un qui veut des généralités ne prendra pas CPC Hardware. Je la prête un peu au boulot pour la faire connaître et les réactions sont toutes les mêmes quelques soit le numéro. Ils me disent souvent :"Certains tests sont pas mal du tout mais d'autres sujets sont trop poussés pour moi". La plupart des mes collègues ne connaissent rien au hardware ou très peu voire même du côté software. 

 Pour plus de généralité tu as "humanoïde" qui te conviendra peut-être plus et qui par contre rencontre une bonne critique sur mon échantillon de collègues/famille.  ::P: 




> , et le guide d'achat pour joueurs fauchés plaira sans aucun doute à ceux qui veulent acheter / upgrader leur machine, mais pour les autres, bof...


Tu as le droit d'avoir ton avis. Je ne compte pas acheter ce genre de matos non plus (exemple valable aussi pour les tablettes / iphones / nexus...) mais ça ne m'empêche pas de me renseigner pour en avoir une idée. C'est aussi un peu ça le but de lire des revues de qualités. On ne lit pas pour acheter du matos mais pour se renseigner et avoir sa propre opinion.

Au prochain numéro alors  :;):  

Par contre, jette un oeil un "Humanoïde" il te plaira peut-être  :;):

----------


## phr2

Quelle est la date de sortie sur iPad ,
Svp.

----------


## Old_Bear

@ jackft : bien sûr, tu as le droit de passer ton tour parce que la couv ne t'accroche pas!
Mais, en dehors du fait que tu rates un certain nombre de sujets intéressants y compris dans le dossier "Jouez fauché" où il n'est pas question que d'upgrade et de thunes, ce faisant tu n'apportes pas ton soutien au "canard" et ça c'est mal 
 ::(: 
Quand on a la chance d'avoir ce genre d'objet dans la presse, de mon point de vue, il est nécessaire de lui permettre de continuer d'exister même si la maquette de la couv est merdique ou s'il parait moins bien garni que le n° précédent.

----------


## Yuccaman

Il a quand même le droit de n'a pas acheter si ça ne lui plaît pas sans qu'on vienne lui faire la morale.

----------


## jackft

Oui je donne un avis, il vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais il est toujours utile d'en donner un.... qu'il soit bon ou mauvais. 

J'ai déjà vu des couvs / sujets plus alléchants (en fait dans la plupart des anciens numéros de Canard Hardware), et pour moi ce numéro me semble un peu "en dessous". On peut apporter notre soutien au canard, mais cela n'empêche pas l'expression de petites critiques pas bien méchantes, et je l'espère fondées.

----------


## Rocca

> Il a quand même le droit de n'a pas acheter si ça ne lui plaît pas sans qu'on vienne lui faire la morale.


Je ne lui fais pas la moral  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ERISS

Ouch la grosse claque pour AMD, j'achetai pour supporter, pour faire de la concurrence, mais là quand-même je vais pas être maso. Quel intérêt d'acheter AMD maintenant? même chez les cg de petit config'.
A très court terme AMD ça semble vraiment mort.. le rachat d'ATI aura pas tenu longtemps..

----------


## Rocca

> A très court terme AMD ça semble vraiment mort.. le rachat d'ATI aura pas tenu longtemps..


Ne fait l'erreur de les enterrer trop vite. Certes, ils sont en mauvaise passe, mais pas encore mort  :;):

----------


## phr2

Bonjour,

a quand la version numérique ?

svp

----------


## Old_Bear

@ Rocca : à mon sens, c'est plus qu'une mauvaise passe. Ils ont survécu ce coup-ci avec les soi-disant consoles Next-Gen, mais sur le fond, ils n'ont probablement pas assez investit en Recherche et Développement et à moins d'un miracle ... je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent combler le fossé qui se creuse avec Intel et Nvidia.
@ ERISS : en fait, il n'y a pas que la carte graphique. Maintenant, tu peux te faire une mini config à base Intel + Nvidia,  genre "Pentium G3420/GTX 750" à pas trop cher qui peut faire tourner pas mal de jeux à un niveau correct.

----------


## Rocca

> @ Rocca : à mon sens, c'est plus qu'une mauvaise passe. Ils ont survécu ce coup-ci avec les soi-disant consoles Next-Gen, mais sur le fond, ils n'ont probablement pas assez investit en Recherche et Développement et à moins d'un miracle ... je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent combler le fossé qui se creuse avec Intel et Nvidia.


Comme tu as pu le remarquer par toi même, à cause d'une pression moindre, Intel ne pousse plus autant la compétition côté desktop et peut se permettre d'attribuer une part des budgets à la partie mobile. Certes, ils sont dans un mauvaise passe mais dans ce type de commerce / activité ça évolue plus vite que nulle part ailleurs. 

Un retournement de situation n'est pas impossible. 

Pour ce qui est de nvidia, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, ils étaient dans le même situation avec des GPU qui consommaient démesurément.  :;):  

Enfin, on sera vite fixé  :;):

----------


## Old_Bear

Avec l'absence de concurrence, Intel peut largement se permettre d'une part de n'en faire qu'à sa tête, par exemple reporter Broadwell sine die et d'autre part faire des annonces/release qui sentent bon le foutage de gueule avec les soi-disant 5 GHz d'overclock d'Haswell Refresh on air.

A ce sujet, je m'attendais à autre chose qu'un commentaire compatissant genre "... laver un affront vieux de 10 ans ...". 
A ce propos, je suggèrerais un futur dossier consacré à l'overclock des "Core i7-4790K / Core i5-4690K" à l'air/à l'eau dans des conditions quotidiennes d'utilisation, sans les glaçons quoi!

Je vais arrêter avec les suggestions dans le mauvais topic, je vais me faire accuser de spam par un ZdF. 

@  jackft : comme ma collec de Canard PC Hardware est partiellement stockée dans un lieu propice à la réflexion, sur le fond, je suis assez d'accord sur le fait que le n°22 est moins croustillant et nourrissants que le n°21 qui à mes yeux est très bon. Mon opinion par ailleurs, n'a pas changée, comme j'ai envie qu'il y ait une suite à l'histoire et que je vais attendre avec impatience le n°23, j'ai acheté ce n° et je vais peut-être en acheter un autre exemplaire pour en faire cadeau à quelqu'un ... 
 ::wub::

----------


## juninho

Bonjour,
le prochain sort à la fin du mois ?
Quid de l'alim LDLC dont avais aparlé le Doc et dont les propos ont été diversement interprétés ? Est elle testée ?
Merci

----------

